# Policy for Re-inspection Fees



## joetheinspector (Jan 13, 2016)

What policy do building departments have with re-inspection fees?Attached is our policy (straight out of the 97UBC) and we leave it up to the inspector if a re-inspection fee should be charged. (our adopted code are the 2009 codes).

View attachment 2175


for joe.pdf

for joe.pdf


----------



## fatboy (Jan 13, 2016)

Don't see an attachment........we don't have a set in stone policy, but multiple requests without attempting compliance will get you one, blatant overestimating of the work completion, history of either of the above, to name a few.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 13, 2016)

> What policy do building departments have with re-inspection fees?Attached is our policy (straight out of the 97UBC) and we leave it up to the inspector if a re-inspection fee should be charged. (our adopted code are the 2009 codes).


We use essentially the same procedure


----------



## Keystone (Jan 13, 2016)

Our reinspection fee is $50.00, but at the end of the day we operate similar to fatboy. No true attempts for compliance, no changes, repeats of same from job to job......


----------



## JCraver (Jan 14, 2016)

Pffffftttt, inspection fees..  

We charge you once (and not nearly enough) for a building permit.  That's it.  I can be there once or a hundred times, makes no difference.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 14, 2016)

We have in our code to charge, but never do. I'm here to be abused!

I feel sorry for the contractor when his wife leaves him for an engineer and his dog runs away, never heard so much wining when I say their subject to an additional inspect fee! :frown-new:


----------



## linnrg (Jan 14, 2016)

if I could charge for all of the time I spend answering building code questions (to just those outside of my jurisdiction) and for time spent with developers, builders, homeowners, etc. who are tire kicking a possible future job - then there would be a revenue stream!

We have the "re-inspection" clause in our code and have had it since our start.  I do not recall ever using it.  I have only charged extra for weekend and after hours inspection.  I have rarely even used the penalty clause of the permit costing double because of not having the proper permits.  The political thought is you get more compliance as you work with them ( I often disagree with "political thought" [isn't "political thought" an oxymoron?].


----------

